# Drill/screw gun reccomendations



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Reselectrician27 said:


> I Am looking to purchase a drill and screw gun set for all my work needs.


If you want just one kit to do everything you can't go wrong with m18 fuel combo kit with impact and hammer drill. It's not cheap but it can do it all pretty much. With the adjustable speed you can safely use it on smaller stuff without ripping out threads and then turn around and hammer off over torqued 1/2" hardware. I don't do residential really though so not sure, maybe for what you do the m12 is all you'd ever need. Look and see what the guys you work with use that's a good starting point.


----------



## Avwizz (Feb 20, 2014)

I've got the Milwaukee hammer drill/ impact kit. A great addition to this is the m12 impact, I use this impact way more than the m18 impact.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Reselectrician27 said:


> I am new to the field and a recent hire to a small residential company. I Am looking to purchase a drill and screw gun set for all my work needs. I have heard different things from different people regarding; Milwaukee, Makita, and Dewalt. I believe I can get a set at Home Depot from $200-$300. Any suggestions?


M-18 do it you'll love it and you will get some fine long lasting tools, the m-18 series has been the top of the line IMO for several years now.

Welcome aboard..:thumbup:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

i vote Milwaukee 18 too.. but carry a DeWalt impact 12v for everyday things, it eats thru its batteries on longer screws and drilling.. and will crap out on harder, longer bores. but its weight is unmatched.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

M12 is all a newbie needs. Employer should be providing most power tools.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

If the guy is looking for ONE set I would not steer him to the m12 stuff. There's nothing the m12 impact can do that the 18 volt one can't but there's plenty that the 18 volt can do that the 12 volt struggles with. It also depends what kind of work you do. I work with a guy that uses his m12 impact to set tapcons and self drillers into steel and I want to grab it from him and throw off a cliff when he does. It's more than annoying to watch some guy hammering on a screw for 10 seconds with this puny little drill that literally sounds like it's going to explode at any moment.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

The M18 Fuel line for sure. Leave the 12 volt stuff for the timid. 

Get the best first and then you won't be looking back. You can put them in a nice stacking case too.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

m12 *fuel* foh shizzle.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> If the guy is looking for ONE set I would not steer him to the m12 stuff. There's nothing the m12 impact can do that the 18 volt one can't but there's plenty that the 18 volt can do that the 12 volt struggles with. It also depends what kind of work you do. I work with a guy that uses his m12 impact to set tapcons and self drillers into steel and I want to grab it from him and throw off a cliff when he does. It's more than annoying to watch some guy hammering on a screw for 10 seconds with this puny little drill that literally sounds like it's going to explode at any moment.


He's wiring houses. I would expect an apprentice to provide his own drill/driver. Anything over and above that I supply.


----------



## Reselectrician27 (Oct 12, 2014)

I appreciate everyone's input. milwaukee m18 line was what I was originally thinking, but figured a post here would be a good way to really find out what everyone uses. I want the best tools I can get.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

m12 fuel impact all day.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

M12 Screwdriver, it's light and small enough you'll carry it on your belt all day, and it has more control than the impact guns. You really don't need screw drivers if you carry that, and it will speed you up quite a bit.

M18 or M18 Fuel Hammer drill. Drilling cement or running augers in wood, they perform great. 

If you set a lot of tapcons or lagbolts I'd get the M18 impact also, but you'll be shocked how strong that M12 screwdriver is.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Do you want to move up fast in the company?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

daveEM said:


> The M18 Fuel line for sure. Leave the 12 volt stuff for the timid.
> 
> Get the best first and then you won't be looking back. You can put them in a nice stacking case too.


Looks like dave just came home from the toy store....:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Looks like dave just came home from the toy store....:laughing::thumbup:


Yeah, getting lots of comments on that pic.  

In the original 'Systainer' post I did a few days ago I tried to explain myself. It's gonna haunt me for sure.

You have to remember back to your Grade 2 class pic. Your mom made you scrub your face and wear your best shirt. :thumbup:

I blame the look on...


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I use my M12 fuel for 99% of the stuff I used my plain M18 on. The M18 fuel is an absolute beast and great at throwing in long fasteners and self-tappers into structural steel. I still use the plain M18 for tap cons as the Fuel drives them too slow/not at all on the 2 setting, and snaps them like balsa wood on the 3 setting. My original M18 batteries, over 3 years old now, still hold a very decent charge too.


----------



## iJuke (Jan 27, 2011)

M18 fuel all the way!


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, there is no such thing as the "one" perfect tool. It depends too much on the exact work that you do. My opinion- A good grade 18 volt drill and a 12 volt impact will do 90% of the drill/driving work for your battery tools. Of course, an 18 volt impact is needed if you regularly drive Tek screws or Tapcons.


----------



## ggrumpy (Sep 30, 2014)

Milwaukee M18 Fuel Kit. My local supply house gave me $100 off the retail price (cost me $290) when you trade in a 12 or 18 volt used screw gun with 2 batteries. I had an old porter cable 12volt with 2 dead batteries i did not use so i traded in. You need to ask, they don't advertise the rebate.


----------



## brian.hudspeth.796 (Jan 6, 2015)

Does Milwaukee even make their drills or impacts in the U.S.A any more?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

nbb said:


> I use my M12 fuel for 99% of the stuff I used my plain M18 on. The M18 fuel is an absolute beast and great at throwing in long fasteners and self-tappers into structural steel. I still use the plain M18 for tap cons as the Fuel drives them too slow/not at all on the 2 setting, and snaps them like balsa wood on the 3 setting. My original M18 batteries, over 3 years old now, still hold a very decent charge too.


You put self tappers into structural steel?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

brian.hudspeth.796 said:


> Does Milwaukee even make their drills or impacts in the U.S.A any more?



Who does?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> You put self tappers into structural steel?


I mount boxes and minis on square columns with tek5s.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

btharmy said:


> I mount boxes and minis on square columns with tek5s.


Same here.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I would go with the DeWalt.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Reselectrician27 said:


> I am new to the field and a recent hire to a small residential company. I Am looking to purchase a drill and screw gun set for all my work needs. I have heard different things from different people regarding; Milwaukee, Makita, and Dewalt. I believe I can get a set at Home Depot from $200-$300. Any suggestions?


Dewalt 20 volt cordless drill and driver combo. Would be my recommendation.


----------

